# How dangerous is a typical street fight?



## Timmy (Sep 20, 2014)

Outside on concrete. 

Ive heard stories where guys have been hit once on the chin, fell down unconscious, banged their head on the concrete and died. 

But then again I see fights nearly everytime I go out, so they cant be that dangerous. 

Also when 2 guys face off one person doesnt want to kill the other person just beat him up, punish him etc. 

What are the chances of dying in a 1 on 1 street fight?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 20, 2014)

Very slim. The vast majority of monkey dance encounters don't result in any significant injury. Certainly nothing life threatening.


----------



## Reedone816 (Sep 20, 2014)

Only escalate when the loosing side start using "tools" to up their chance.
Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_207 using Tapatalk


----------



## drop bear (Sep 20, 2014)

From a guy who did kill someone to death with his bare hands.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3PRaUuTQgbE


----------



## donnaTKD (Sep 20, 2014)

he said that he just sent him to sleep and that he fully recovered to give intel to the spooks.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 20, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> he said that he just sent him to sleep and that he fully recovered to give intel to the spooks.



That particular individual wasn't killed.


----------



## donnaTKD (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 20, 2014)

Did you folks miss the part of the question where he said "typical"? Believe me, I've seen more than a couple atypical injuries from fights, but that's not really what the questions was about...


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 20, 2014)

Timmy said:
			
		

> Ive heard stories where guys have been hit once on the chin, fell down unconscious, banged their head on the concrete and died.



Yes it can happen. Ricky Brown died after a punch was thrown at his chin, went backwards and fell of the street kerb and went down smashing the back of his head on the tarmac.

*Clicky*


----------



## Buka (Sep 20, 2014)

Welcome to MT, Timmy.

The whole monkey dance idea is certainly true, more of a social chest puffing thing that sometimes ends in blows. But even those can end very badly. Then there's street crime, and there's all kinds of street crime. Sometimes it starts as a fight and turns into something else.

Fighting is never a good thing unless you're training, competing or getting paid for it.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 20, 2014)

It depends. It depends on numbers, weapons involved, ect.


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 20, 2014)

Unarmed street fights don't tend to get dangerous until it goes to the ground. Most people don't get seriously injured standing up, they get seriously when someone is on top of them smashing their head into the concrete.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 20, 2014)

We have had one guy get punched and killed in my area. Head hit a grate or something. It is pretty rare.


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 20, 2014)

Its rare for a street fight to end in fatality. But the fact that it is rare does not mean that a street fight is not dangerous.

9 times out of 10 you could poke someone's pet rottweiler with a stick and it wouldn't turn and kill you, but that doesn't mean its not dangerous to taunt a rotty.

My rule of thumb is this: If someone wants to make me fight, I must assume they might kill me unless I prevent that from happening, so while I would not actively try to kill them, I would fight like my life depends on it. I don't want to face that no win situation (no win, because if you get killed you lose, if you kill the other, you lose because you're going to jail), so I'll do anything in my power to not have to fight.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 20, 2014)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MT, Timmy.
> 
> The whole monkey dance idea is certainly true, more of a social chest puffing thing that sometimes ends in blows. But even those can end very badly. Then there's street crime, and there's all kinds of street crime. Sometimes it starts as a fight and turns into something else.
> 
> * Fighting is never a good thing unless you're training, competing or getting paid for it*.



Amen.


----------



## evelbug (Sep 20, 2014)

Timmy said:


> Outside on concrete.
> 
> But then again I see fights nearly everytime I go out, so they cant be that dangerous.



You may want to re-evaluate where you are going out.


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 20, 2014)

evelbug said:


> You may want to re-evaluate where you are going out.




Timmy has a point, in the UK at least. In the main drinking strips, you are pretty much guaranteed to see a fight on a friday or saturday night. Some towns are worse than others for it, but its been more or less the truth everywhere I've been, and I've lived and worked (and relaxed) in many parts of the country.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 21, 2014)

Crikey, the OP banned after five posts. In Brighton we have West St. Only a street a few hundred meters in length heading towards the sea front. Most people in Brighton and Hove avoid it like the plague because it just attracts all the idiots, man I don't miss working the venues. The weird thing is that when you go into to Hove, the atmosphere changes dramatically. There is still potential for people kicking off, but in the main there is no real trouble and people can chill and drink. On West St there is usually two meat wagons and most of Sussex police from the City.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 31, 2014)

In the UK if you're backed into a corner by more than 1 person it's lose-lose. If they knock you down (which they almost certainly will if you're an average person) they'll kick you into a pulp which means death/vegetative state for rest of your life. If you are able to "win" given you're out numbered you'll have to be extremely brutal and will go to prison for it as a result... So yeah don't get cornered in the UK because you're life is essentially over from that point onwards because our justice system is a joke.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mighty.Panda said:


> In the UK if you're backed into a corner by more than 1 person it's lose-lose. If they knock you down (which they almost certainly will if you're an average person) they'll kick you into a pulp which means death/vegetative state for rest of your life. If you are able to "win" given you're out numbered you'll have to be extremely brutal and will go to prison for it as a result... So yeah don't get cornered in the UK because you're life is essentially over from that point onwards because our justice system is a joke.



Added to that to that is those dreaded milk teeth coppers. I actually had to assist one putting on hand cuffs. No doubt there would be someone pedantic enough to point out that I am not licensed and trained to apply. Well, as no one from outside of the UK would know, but that is why we have the Criminal Protection Society.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 31, 2014)

Hanzou said:


> Unarmed street fights don't tend to get dangerous until it goes to the ground. Most people don't get seriously injured standing up, they get seriously when someone is on top of them smashing their head into the concrete.


  That happened to me once....  Still alive Thank God.  But it didn't do much for my memory.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 1, 2014)

So is self defense allowed in the UK?


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Nov 1, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> So is self defense allowed in the UK?



Yes. You can use reasonable force to protect yourself, your property, and other people.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 1, 2014)

The "typical" street fight doesn't lead to injuries more serious than bumps and bruises. I've been in friendly sparring sessions that were way more brutal than many actual fights I've seen or been in.

The problem is that any fight can potentially escalate to something much more serious at a moment's notice. All it takes is for someone to get scared of losing and pull out a knife ... or have three buddies jump in and administer a curb stomping ... or just fall down the wrong way and crack his head open on the curb. It's definitely not worth the risk if you have any choice in the matter.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 1, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> So is self defense allowed in the UK?





Hong Kong Pooey said:


> Yes. You can use reasonable force to protect yourself, your property, and other people.



As HKP say's. However, it is a muddy field to wade through in sinking wellies as it were. Depends on whether the CPS actually don't f### up, the arresting police does not automatically hate you, and you don't get back up through the courts. If you are lucky enough, you counter the strike as SD. You guys would probably do that easy enough with poise, but you would get fried. Reasonable force, yeah right, that it is not a disparaging comment Hong Kong Pooey, just an old man's cynicism born out of experience. There are still some very good coppers out there though, that see the "reasonable force" for what it is.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 1, 2014)

I understand when people ask questions like this, but it is too non-specific. 

There are too many "types" of fights that can happen. You can have a set-up where one person just likes to fight and will pick someone. You can have the perceived "insult" where one just wants to "look tough" and will try and provoke you, but doesn't really want to fight. You can just have two drunks who aren't thinking straight both go at it for ANY reason. You can have a person pick a fight with you just because they don't like X, Y or Z about you and nothing you say is going to change that. There are lots more reasons as well, and each one has their own type of "flavor" to them.

You will have the whole spectrum of responses to the outcome of the fight too. If you could graph it on a bell curve, you would have the bulk of fights resulting in minor injuries (black eyes, bruises etc) then at one end, you would have no injuries and it was just a pushing match, then at the other end of the spectrum you would have serious injury and/or death occur. But, you are playing the odds at which one you could end up at.

If all the places that you can go to have fights all the time, then I would suggest finding a different way to relax and let off steam.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 1, 2014)

punisher73 said:
			
		

> There are too many "types" of fights that can happen. You can have a set-up where one person just likes to fight and will pick someone. You can have the perceived "insult" where one just wants to "look tough" and will try and provoke you, but doesn't really want to fight. You can just have two drunks who aren't thinking straight both go at it for ANY reason. You can have a person pick a fight with you just because they don't like X, Y or Z about you and nothing you say is going to change that. There are lots more reasons as well, and each one has their own type of "flavor" to them.



As I said from experience. I just got past that bit, sorry.



			
				punisher73 said:
			
		

> You will have the whole spectrum of responses to the outcome of the fight too. If you could graph it on a bell curve, you would have the bulk of fights resulting in minor injuries (black eyes, bruises etc) then at one end, you would have no injuries and it was just a pushing match, then at the other end of the spectrum you would have serious injury and/or death occur. But, you are playing the odds at which one you could end up at.



Yeah concur with that.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 1, 2014)

punisher73 said:
			
		

> If all the places that you can go to have fights all the time, then I would suggest finding a different way to relax and let off steam.



Also concur, but you're position is not shared by the club going crowd.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 2, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Also concur, but you're position is not shared by the club going crowd.



I know.  It's just always seems weird to me when people complain about the fights to places they go, but still choose to go there.  IF self-defense is truly your goal, then it seems an obvious choice to me.

I'm not singling you out, just expounding on this idea.  Following the same "logic trail", I'm sure we would all tell someone cutting through a dark alley at night by themselves is a good way to get mugged and we would all probably not be surprised if someone continuted to choose to do that and then told us they got mugged.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 2, 2014)

Someone jumped guard on me in a fight last night.

Pretty funny actually.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 2, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Someone jumped guard on me in a fight last night.
> 
> Pretty funny actually.



That's bizarre. What happened?


----------



## drop bear (Nov 2, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> That's bizarre. What happened?



Sorry pulled guard. I was kicking him out he got all emotional and I wound up tackling him. He pulled guard I head ground him for a bit. He eye gouged me. I kept head grinding him. And eventually we were pulled apart.

Eyegouges are pretty crap from underneath.

Mostly a non event. We chucked him out and that was pretty much the end of it.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 2, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Sorry pulled guard. I was kicking him out he got all emotional and I wound up tackling him. He pulled guard I head ground him for a bit. He eye gouged me. I kept head grinding him. And eventually we were pulled apart.
> 
> Eyegouges are pretty crap from underneath.
> 
> Mostly a non event. We chucked him out and that was pretty much the end of it.



Where is the YouTube link?  You must have proof after all it was you that said we can't just take people at their word


----------



## drop bear (Nov 2, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Where is the YouTube link?  You must have proof after all it was you that said we can't just take people at their word



I am not expecting you to. That is anecdotal take it as that. Which is an unreliable statement.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 2, 2014)

drop bear said:


> I am not expecting you to. That is anecdotal take it as that. Which is an unreliable statement.



Or a lie.................eyegouge huh. Lol ok


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2014)

punisher73 said:


> I know.  It's just always seems weird to me when people complain about the fights to places they go, but still choose to go there.  IF self-defense is truly your goal, then it seems an obvious choice to me.
> 
> I'm not singling you out, just expounding on this idea.  Following the same "logic trail", I'm sure we would all tell someone cutting through a dark alley at night by themselves is a good way to get mugged and we would all probably not be surprised if someone continuted to choose to do that and then told us they got mugged.



Oh yeah, I see the point you are trying to make. The biggest aspect of the clubbing scene down here is that two mindsets seem to exist. The first one is that in general, most clubbers still go out with the intention of having a good time. Hence they will go to venues that are relatively trouble free. The second is what belongs to the 15 minute heros that go out, maybe not with a direct intention, and don't shy away from the confrontation. The two bonded together and pretty seen as normal behaviour. I can only convey what I have seen working out there and seen people hurt themselves more than anybody else. One bloke I saw once was so inebriated, he tried to throw a right and fell over. Of course, incidents like that are just laughed off and become social media fodder.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 2, 2014)

Drop Bear's fight was caught on tape. :hmm:


----------



## drop bear (Nov 2, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Or a lie.................eyegouge huh. Lol ok



Yep could be a lie. There is no proof.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Yep could be a lie. There is no proof.



Exactly whom needs it anyway. Look (sorry just me again) an eye gouge when opponent on top, why is that not feasible, or have I just missed the point?


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 2, 2014)

punisher73 said:


> Drop Bear's fight was caught on tape. :hmm:


Knock knock?
Whos there
Kimura

TAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2014)

You know I never get this typical street fight thing. People walking backwards and spewing profanity seems to be the modern day view, of something that pretty much does not exist. Then again, I do not understand the MA concept of a street fight. Hey I am not proclaiming anything, I just defend myself because I do not need violence. I just don't get why some people have this view of a street fighter, Nintendo generation maybe. Do Martial Artists think of the street, I'd say no, but can somebody please explain


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 2, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> You know I never get this typical street fight thing. People walking backwards and spewing profanity seems to be the modern day view, of something that pretty much does not exist. Then again, I do not understand the MA concept of a street fight. Hey I am not proclaiming anything, I just defend myself because I do not need violence. I just don't get why some people have this view of a street fighter, Nintendo generation maybe. Do Martial Artists think of the street, I'd say no, but can somebody please explain



I would think martial Artist would go out of their way to avoid fightingat least thats always been stressed in any dojo Ive ever been in.  Its really not that hard to do. Dont act like a jack hole, dont frequent places that bring that type of behavior, and dont fall into the mines bigger then yours game.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> I would think martial Artist would go out of their way to avoid fightingat least thats always been stressed in any dojo Ive ever been in.  Its really not that hard to do. Dont act like a jack hole, dont frequent places that bring that type of behavior, and dont fall into the mines bigger then yours game.



With respect, but that is just common sense. I am after the street sense


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 2, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Exactly whom needs it anyway. Look (sorry just me again) an eye gouge when opponent on top, why is that not feasible, or have I just missed the point?



Eye gouges from the bottom can be feasible if you set them up correctly, but if the top person is controlling the position effectively they tend to be suboptimal.  In the position drop bear is describing (him on top of guard, grinding the top of his head into the other guy's face), the bottom person doesn't have a really good angle for attacking the eyes and the top person can defend fairly easily by turning his face and hiding his eyes against the bottom person's chest.

If the bottom person had been a skilled guard practitioner, he could have used hip and head control to set up the distance and angles he needed to attack the eyes more effectively. It doesn't sound like this was the case in this situation.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 2, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> I am after the street sense


There is no such thing


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Eye gouges from the bottom can be feasible if you set them up correctly, but if the top person is controlling the position effectively they tend to be suboptimal.  In the position drop bear is describing (him on top of guard, grinding the top of his head into the other guy's face), the bottom person doesn't have a really good angle for attacking the eyes and the top person can defend fairly easily by turning his face and hiding his eyes against the bottom person's chest.
> 
> If the bottom person had been a skilled guard practitioner, he could have used hip and head control to set up the distance and angles he needed to attack the eyes more effectively. It doesn't sound like this was the case in this situation.



Ah, yeah sorry for my ignorance, I thought drop bear was underneath.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> There is no such thing



Depends on you're interpretation of what I have said. There are senses everywhere!


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 2, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Eye gouges from the bottom can be feasible if you set them up correctly, but if the top person is controlling the position effectively they tend to be suboptimal.  In the position drop bear is describing (him on top of guard, grinding the top of his head into the other guy's face), the bottom person doesn't have a really good angle for attacking the eyes and the top person can defend fairly easily by turning his face and hiding his eyes against the bottom person's chest.
> 
> If the bottom person had been a skilled guard practitioner, he could have used hip and head control to set up the distance and angles he needed to attack the eyes more effectively. It doesn't sound like this was the case in this situation.


If you invert your hands (place the thumbs near the ears point your fingers towards the face)  and then use your fingers to attack the eyes.  The position Drop Bear claims he was in is perfect for that hand placement. Now if he puts his face into the chest to hide his eyes then you fip your hands again and slid the thumbs  between the face and the chest and find the eyes. IF You wanted to attack the eyes that is


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 2, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Depends on you're interpretation of what I have said. There are senses everywhere!



Naaa come ride with me at work for a few hours Ill take you to places where there hasnt been any common sense or sense in general in decades


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Naaa come ride with me at work for a few hours Ill take you to places where there hasnt been any common sense or sense in general in decades



Cool, point taken


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 2, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Cool, point taken



LOl not really a point just messing around.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 2, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> If you invert your hands (place the thumbs near the ears point your fingers towards the face)  and then use your fingers to attack the eyes.  The position Drop Bear claims he was in is perfect for that hand placement. Now if he puts his face into the chest to hide his eyes then you fip your hands again and slid the thumbs  between the face and the chest and find the eyes. IF You wanted to attack the eyes that is



It's possible to get the eyes from there, but it's awkward and the top person has a variety of options for defending. If the person on the bottom has actual guard skills, they can potentially set it up effectively, but an untrained person who just instinctively wraps up guard because he watches the UFC may not do so well.  It's difficult to explain the nuances in print. If we were working together in person, I could demonstrate much more easily. 

I've spent a lot of time working on this position over the years, probably a _lot_ more than 99% of the members of this forum. Whether or not you choose to believe me, I'm offering a perspective based on experience.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> LOl not really a point just messing around.



Nah cool, me too


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 2, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> It's possible to get the eyes from there, but it's awkward and the top person has a variety of options for defending. If the person on the bottom has actual guard skills, they can potentially set it up effectively, but an untrained person who just instinctively wraps up guard because he watches the UFC may not do so well.  It's difficult to explain the nuances in print. If we were working together in person, I could demonstrate much more easily.
> 
> I've spent a lot of time working on this position over the years, probably a _lot_ more than 99% of the members of this forum. Whether or not you choose to believe me, I'm offering a perspective based on experience.



I agree that's why I said of you really want to attack the eyes.  It's not the best but if your really really want the eyes for some reason that's easier then other hand positions.  But again not my idea of a good time


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 2, 2014)

Timmy said:


> Outside on concrete.
> 
> Ive heard stories where guys have been hit once on the chin, fell down unconscious, banged their head on the concrete and died.
> 
> ...




Well I have seen broken bones of almost every description come out of street fights.   Bumps and brusies both physical and mental from fights.  Eyes that where gouged, ears that where bitten, hair that has been pulled out and wigs that have been pulled off.  I have been lucky enough not to have seen anyone killed.
I would think that as with anything that involves humans a person could be killed at some time but I would estimate the percentage of kills to average fights would be very small


----------



## drop bear (Nov 2, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Eye gouges from the bottom can be feasible if you set them up correctly, but if the top person is controlling the position effectively they tend to be suboptimal.  In the position drop bear is describing (him on top of guard, grinding the top of his head into the other guy's face), the bottom person doesn't have a really good angle for attacking the eyes and the top person can defend fairly easily by turning his face and hiding his eyes against the bottom person's chest.
> 
> If the bottom person had been a skilled guard practitioner, he could have used hip and head control to set up the distance and angles he needed to attack the eyes more effectively. It doesn't sound like this was the case in this situation.




Yeah he wasn't doing much with the guard. But I was pretty based out as well. (I was on my toes) he was also trying a reach around eye gouge.

Which made the situation for me even weirder. Because I am looking around and I can see mostly people I know pulling us apart. And here I am getting eyegouged from behind. And I was suspecting it was a friendly fire incident. So anyway because of that I am then resisting they guys pulling us apart. So they think I am being a dick. And I think they are being a dick. And all a big misunderstanding there.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 2, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> I agree that's why I said of you really want to attack the eyes.  It's not the best but if your really really want the eyes for some reason that's easier then other hand positions.  But again not my idea of a good time



I was twisting and it was slipping straight off.

The throat if you can get it. Because it gets the weight off. And creates some space. Which is the issue. And then I could not have gotten my head in there. 

And it is harder to pass. Say for example I was being some sort of monster and laying in with headbutts or something. The eyegouge gets my head back until you run out of arm. And then you become open for a shot.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 2, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> If you invert your hands (place the thumbs near the ears point your fingers towards the face)  and then use your fingers to attack the eyes.  The position Drop Bear claims he was in is perfect for that hand placement. Now if he puts his face into the chest to hide his eyes then you fip your hands again and slid the thumbs  between the face and the chest and find the eyes. IF You wanted to attack the eyes that is



I think you would be doing back bends. With the first one.

I would suggest thumb in the eye finger in the ear so you have a control. Not something I do though.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 2, 2014)

punisher73 said:


> Drop Bear's fight was caught on tape. :hmm:




That was suggested by one of my friends at the time.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r8q6vTijil0


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 3, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Yeah he wasn't doing much with the guard. But I was pretty based out as well. (I was on my toes) he was also trying a reach around eye gouge.
> 
> Which made the situation for me even weirder. Because I am looking around and I can see mostly people I know pulling us apart. And here I am getting eyegouged from behind. And I was suspecting it was a friendly fire incident. So anyway because of that I am then resisting they guys pulling us apart. So they think I am being a dick. And I think they are being a dick. And all a big misunderstanding there.


So we're you being eye gouged by the guy your on the ground with or soemone from behind or both?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 3, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> So we're you being eye gouged by the guy your on the ground with or soemone from behind or both?



I believe he's saying that the guy on the bottom was attempting the eye gouge, but due to the chaos of the situation, he originally thought it was one of the people who was trying to separate them (accidentally?) grabbing his eye sockets.

i can see how that sort of confusion could occur. Just another example of how things get a lot more complicated once you move past a simple one-on-one fight.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 3, 2014)

He said he was being gouged from behind.  

Yeah Ive been in a few dog pile with a suspects I've been accidentally tased, OC Sprayed, hit, ect


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 3, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> He said he was being gouged from behind.
> 
> Yeah Ive been in a few dog pile with a suspects I've been accidentally tased, OC Sprayed, hit, ect



Oh dear


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 3, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Sorry pulled guard. I was kicking him out he got all emotional and I wound up tackling him. He pulled guard I head ground him for a bit. He eye gouged me. I kept head grinding him. And eventually we were pulled apart.
> 
> Eyegouges are pretty crap from underneath.
> 
> Mostly a non event. We chucked him out and that was pretty much the end of it.



Yeah, if you're going to pull guard in a street fight, you better know what you're doing from that position. Attempting eye gouges from guard is a bad strategy.


----------



## wingchun100 (Nov 4, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Very slim. The vast majority of monkey dance encounters don't result in any significant injury. Certainly nothing life threatening.



Sometimes they don't even result in an attack being thrown...just all tough talk.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 4, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Sometimes they don't even result in an attack being thrown...just all tough talk.



Agreed. Smack talking is far more common than a single actual smack being delivered.


----------



## MaxRob (Mar 28, 2015)

Badger1777 said:


> Its rare for a street fight to end in fatality. But the fact that it is rare does not mean that a street fight is not dangerous.
> 
> 9 times out of 10 you could poke someone's pet rottweiler with a stick and it wouldn't turn and kill you, but that doesn't mean its not dangerous to taunt a rotty.
> 
> My rule of thumb is this: If someone wants to make me fight, I must assume they might kill me unless I prevent that from happening, so while I would not actively try to kill them, I would fight like my life depends on it. I don't want to face that no win situation (no win, because if you get killed you lose, if you kill the other, you lose because you're going to jail), so I'll do anything in my power to not have to fight.




 I agree.


----------



## Mad_Dog (Apr 26, 2015)

Street fighting is the name of the game in my line of work.  I darn near have to tape my knuckles every night I bounce because of all the fights I can get in.  All these drunks, bikers, cutthroats, gangbangers, all think they're so tough.  Well, they aren't so tough when I'm driving my fist through their faces and throwing them through the bar windows.

Sometimes, between the booze and adrenaline, I get so blood crazy during a fight I find myself swinging at anything that moves.  That the price I pay, I suppose, for being an alpha male.


----------



## Buka (Apr 26, 2015)

Mad_Dog said:


> Sometimes, between the booze and adrenaline, I get so blood crazy during a fight I find myself swinging at anything that moves.  That the price I pay, I suppose, for being an alpha male.



That must be a burden, yes.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 26, 2015)

Mad_Dog said:


> Street fighting is the name of the game in my line of work.  I darn near have to tape my knuckles every night I bounce because of all the fights I can get in.  All these drunks, bikers, cutthroats, gangbangers, all think they're so tough.  Well, they aren't so tough when I'm driving my fist through their faces and throwing them through the bar windows.
> 
> Sometimes, between the booze and adrenaline, I get so blood crazy during a fight I find myself swinging at anything that moves.  That the price I pay, I suppose, for being an alpha male.




In your dreams, son, in your dreams.


----------



## Mad_Dog (Apr 26, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> In your dreams, son, in your dreams.


No, in reality, son, in reality.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Dog said:


> No, in reality, son, in reality.




Perhaps when you pass puberty... no alpha male ever has to tell anyone he is. No hard man ever has to tell people he is. No half way decent 'bouncer' boasts of the violence.  No real man  would come on to a place like this sounding like a pimply adolescent who has heard of but not read Geoff Thompson.


----------



## BMhadoken (Apr 27, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Perhaps when you pass puberty... no alpha male ever has to tell anyone he is. No hard man ever has to tell people he is. No half way decent 'bouncer' boasts of the violence. No real man would come on to a place like this sounding like a pimply adolescent who has heard of but not read Geoff Thompson.



I know tone doesn't translate into text, but I think it was meant to be tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 27, 2015)

BMhadoken said:


> I know tone doesn't translate into text, but I think it was meant to be tongue-in-cheek.




Looking at other threads though where challenges were made and some of the other posts I don't think it is tongue in cheek.


----------



## Mad_Dog (Apr 27, 2015)

So much epic fail in that post I almost don't know where to begin.



Tez3 said:


> Perhaps when you pass puberty


I'm 35, bro.



Tez3 said:


> no alpha male ever has to tell anyone he is. No hard man ever has to tell people he is. No half way decent 'bouncer' boasts of the violence.


No alpha male, huh. 

A few years ago I was watching a historical TV series call _Spartacus:  Blood and Sand_.  It was about real historical heroes who dreamed of the exhilaration of defeating their enemy in the arena, the adulation of the crowd, and the glory of a warriors death.

If those aren't real "alpha males" to look up too and admire then I don't what is.



Tez3 said:


> No real man  would come on to a place like this sounding like a pimply adolescent who has heard of but not read Geoff Thompson.


I'll do you one better, bro, I have no idea who Geoff Thompson is.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Dog said:


> A few years ago I was watching a historical TV series call _Spartacus: Blood and Sand_. It was about real historical heroes who dreamed of the exhilaration of defeating their enemy in the arena, the adulation of the crowd, and the glory of a warriors death.
> 
> If those aren't real "alpha males" to look up too and admire then I don't what is.



They were slaves. 

And in that series mostly New Zealanders


----------



## Mad_Dog (Apr 27, 2015)

drop bear said:


> They were slaves.
> 
> And in that series mostly New Zealanders


You have a problem with New Zealanders???


----------



## elder999 (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Dog said:


> A few years ago I was watching a historical TV series call _Spartacus:  Blood and Sand_.  It was about real historical heroes who dreamed of the exhilaration of defeating their enemy in the arena, the adulation of the crowd, and the glory of a warriors death.



Fer real? "Historical TV series....." about "real historical heroes _who dreamed of the exhilaration of defeating their enemy in the arena,_" etc., etc., etc., *blah, blah, blah...*

They dreamt of being free from slavery. They fought-their brothers, fathers and childhood friends-to live another day. 

"glory of a warriors death?" 

"warrior's death?"

_]death_, my friend, is the same for "alpha males" and for pansies. 

Really curious as to how long you've been off your meds....


----------



## crazydiamond (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Dog said:


> You have a problem with New Zealanders???



We can start another thread on the value of Kiwi's.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Dog said:


> You have a problem with New Zealanders???



They beat us at rugby.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 27, 2015)

Go Roosters.


----------



## K-man (Apr 27, 2015)

drop bear said:


> They beat us at rugby.


But we beat them when it mattered most ... at cricket.


----------



## K-man (Apr 27, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> Go Roosters.


Hmm! I'm looking more at a feather duster!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 27, 2015)

K-man said:


> Hmm! I'm looking more at a feather duster!


I was tasked to be a Rooster fan; because, a good friend is addicted to Rabittoh.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad_Dog said:


> So much epic fail in that post I almost don't know where to begin.
> 
> 
> I'm 35, bro.
> ...




Ok, so you are a troll then.


----------



## K-man (Apr 28, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Ok, so you are a troll then.


Is there such an animal as an 'alpha' troll?


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2015)

K-man said:


> But we beat them when it mattered most ... at cricket.




We are going to watch the New Zealand cricket team play against us in June where they come over for the Test Matches and One Day series.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.traitsofthealphamale.com/77/25-traits-of-an-alpha-male/


----------



## K-man (Apr 28, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> 25 Traits of an Alpha Male Traits Of The Alpha Male


Wow! That's a fail on multiple counts by my estimation.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2015)

I know a great many 'Alpha males' by no description does our friend on here resemble any of them.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 28, 2015)

Bro you feel me like I'm a crusher bro I break bones for a living you feel me.  Alpha dogs hoooooowwwwwlllllllll what what.  You feel me.  Alpha male bro all day.


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad_Dog said:


> So much epic fail in that post I almost don't know where to begin.



I've gone through your posts thus far, and, well, this is where I'll jump in… because you're right, there's so much epic fail here… it's just not where you think it is.



Mad_Dog said:


> I'm 35, bro.



This one'll be blunt: You're 35? Then grow the hell up.



Mad_Dog said:


> No alpha male, huh.



Absolutely. If I was to categorise you based on your posts here, assuming they have at least half basis in truth, and only half trying to impress, you're a beta with an inferiority complex, some major personal issues, and no coping mechanisms. You seriously need to grow up, or you're going to end up badly. And far sooner than you think.



Mad_Dog said:


> A few years ago I was watching a historical TV series call _Spartacus:  Blood and Sand_.  It was about real historical heroes who dreamed of the exhilaration of defeating their enemy in the arena, the adulation of the crowd, and the glory of a warriors death.



Er… "historical"??? Dude… fantasy is not reality. Once again, grow up.



Mad_Dog said:


> If those aren't real "alpha males" to look up too and admire then I don't what is.



Well, you got that right as well… you don't know what an Alpha Male is.



Mad_Dog said:


> I'll do you one better, bro, I have no idea who Geoff Thompson is.



So here's your opportunity to gain some education… of course, I doubt it'd do anything for you… you're too wrapped up in your own self delusion to look to anything else… so I'll just end on this.

We're not interested in validating your fantasy rantings. We're not interested in you trying to impress us (and, for the record, you don't). We're not interested in thugs, tiny little boys in adult bodies who feel so hard done by that they start fights with people based on the fact that they think someone has something they don't deserve (such as "a woman way too hot for him"… misogyny is such an 80's look, you know…), or anything else you're peddling. We're not interested in your stories of having no self control.

You, frankly, are an embarrassment to your industry, and bring nothing of value to this forum. If you're a troll, get over yourself and get a life. If you're serious… grow the hell up.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 28, 2015)

*Admin's note:*

Thread closed, pending staff review.


----------

